

Show HN: Watch us blow $500k launching our media startup: The Hustle - samp615
http://thehustle.co/watch-our-startup-blow-through-500000

======
samp615
And if you don't feel like clicking on a site you don't know, here's a YouTube
video describing errthang:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxewIXvHO4s&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxewIXvHO4s&feature=youtu.be)

------
thekevan
I don't know, is this non-technical version of a brogrammer?

~~~
samp615
Kinda

